# This is a great idea. SawStop is for wimps!



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

60 HP dual blade homemade table saw.




What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't you just love 2nd and 3rd world countries?


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Comments are funny. Most call it plane nuts, but some go along the lines "if you know your tool and its limitations… blah, blah, blah". Reminds you of anything?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, and when I lived in Shanghai, the breakdown lane on the interstates was just another lane for traffic. Used to run my company Buick 8" off the guardrail at about 140KPH.

Then you see where someone actually ran up on someone broken down…


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

The safety guards were removed for filming.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

does the term "pucker factor" seem relevant here


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Did anyone else flinch every time he grabbed the blade in the beginning?


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I feel like a wimp …


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Classic !!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Cough Cough… As long as he wore eye protection right?


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like he forgot to put the riving knife and guards back into place before firing up the ol' tractor. ;-) Silly Russians.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I want one !


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I was hoping to see it kick that log back at him as he pushed it with his groin. Even though those blades weren't turning fast, they were powered by the PTO on a tractor so they weren't going to stop spinning for no little log.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

A reminder that **************************************** aren't unique to the American south. Wow.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Geez… V V V V


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Imagine the torque on that baby! I was about to purchase the plans, but was put down by the utter lack of dust control. You don't want all those chips in your open wounds!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I had to wait to type my hands were shaking so much plus my my head shaking back and forth. Does this guy also hold the record for largest and worst kick back?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Let's all be a little kind… Many of us posted recently on a thread where a band saw was attached to a lazy susan….right here in the usa. hmmm… I do have two band saws??


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

"Let's all be a little kind… Many of us posted recently on a thread where a band saw was attached to a lazy susan….right here in the usa. hmmm… I do have two band saws??"

I agree, check out these Canadian dudes:


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think I am quite Crazy enough just yet to try that saw.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

So this is where the term knot head originated.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*Viktor* Gotta love them canadians eh… Especially since they brought us the red/green show and second place for my quote, "If the women don't find ya handsome, they best find ya handsome." I noticed no women hangin around the guys in the video.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They are safety conscious. Part of the PTO shaft has a guard over it.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

dude no push stick?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Ingenuity like this is how they lost the Cold War.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I was laughing my arse off…... I have seen some crazy stuff, I have been to Russia several times and I give the credit for making due with what they have but soon this guy will be making due with what he doesn't have anymore…..


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes sir, I want that ts. Imagine the work I would get done.


----------

